# $1300 Violation ticket



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

I know I posted this before, I need help and advice because I cant find an answer

last month I took my family to chicago for the first time, I did not know that in every corner there is a toll, any how, after few days i ended up 12 toll violations, I was like not a big deal when i get home I will pay them. after two weeks i received a letter saying my violation is $350 then a two weeks after that went up to $1300. according to them i have only 7 days to pay my violation, I was on the road for 10 days, plus $50 for each one late.....
I called and called they still insiste to pay off the $1300 now or they will suspend my driver license in kansas and screw my credit report. 

what Should I do, anyone? wife and I are full time students with two kids. I have no clue how to come up with that amount.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Don't ever go back to Chicago or the state of IL and you'll be ok.

I would keep asking to talk to someone in authority, if they can't help, keep going up and up and up as far as you can. Hopefully you'll get someone how has a brain between their heads to help you.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

First, don't directly believe what they say they can/can't do. they are trying to scare you.

That said, remember this is Chicago we are talking about that they play hardball there in all things.

you played with the bull and now you're getting the horns.

why didn't you just pay the tolls when there? yeah, it's a pain, but they've gotten good at rigging the system to make it worth your while to follow it.

you should likely find out if unpaid tolls in IL can affect your KS licenses - it is possible, but it may not be.

Does your school offer any kind of free legal aid advice?


----------



## Married-Man (Dec 6, 2011)

I live in Chicago area and have had some experience fighting tollway violations. You should request a hearing which will adjudicated by a neutral 3rd party. You might get a break if you can show that you tried to pay them within the time limit -- downside is that you will probably have to come here in person to have the hearing

You will probably be asked why you used the IPASS lanes and not the cash lanes (since you probably do not have an I-Pass account).

If you have a reasonable (believable) excuse -- they might just hold you to the tolls and forgive the penalties... Good luck.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm Canadian but, upon looking it up briefly it seems the issuing state (IL) *CAN* request your state license issuer to suspend your license upon court order.

Only your state can suspend it however a court order must be entered against you for non-payment of fees and judgments against you.

I would suggest listening to Married-Man and file for adjudication by a neutral 3rd party (aka mediation).


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

So the big giant "Pay Toll Ahead" signs didn't mean anything to you? I don't live in Chicago but go often on business. I can't imagine not knowing you were on a toll road.

Fight to pay the tolls only and not the penalties. Or ask them to put you on a payment plan, $100 a month.


----------

